# is it safe in here now...???



## ajs (Mar 8, 2014)

.

can i come in...???:danger::wacko::rolleyes2:........:angel:

 regards
aj:sucks:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aupp AJ welcome back !! Let the good times roll :bow::bow:


----------



## ajs (Mar 8, 2014)

Old_Arthur said:


> Aupp AJ welcome back !! Let the good times roll :bow::bow:




 good grief... your still breathing.... congrats...:lol-049:

nothing like a bit of fun eh...:fun:

regards
aj


----------



## runnach (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome back....dust down the gloves, I wear mittens nowadays
China


----------



## maingate (Mar 8, 2014)

OI, clear orff. We don't want the likes of you cluttering up this forum. :mad1:

This is a respectable forum for respectable people. Ooer, that means I will have to go as well. :rulez:

Did you miss us AJ or do you have (another) problem with your motorhome that involves spanners. :hammer::lol-061:

Welcome back mate.


----------



## snowbirds (Mar 8, 2014)

*Don't panic*

Tin hats must be worn.:idea-007::tongue:

Snowbirds.






maingate said:


> OI, clear orff. We don't want the likes of you cluttering up this forum. :mad1:
> 
> This is a respectable forum for respectable people. Ooer, that means I will have to go as well. :rulez:
> 
> ...


----------



## ajs (Mar 8, 2014)

maingate said:


> OI, clear orff. We don't want the likes of you cluttering up this forum. :mad1:
> 
> This is a respectable forum for respectable people. Ooer, that means I will have to go as well. :rulez:
> 
> ...




sprainbaite...get yer aspect down ear... i need a side light unit fitting...:dance:
has that woman you were with left you let...:heart:...if she hasn't give her a smackeroooer from me will you..:rockroll:

retards
aj


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 8, 2014)

ajs said:


> .
> can i come in...???:danger::wacko::rolleyes2:........:angel:
> regards
> aj:sucks:



Welcome, but whether its safe depends on which thread you dare enter.:have fun::lol-053:


----------



## ajs (Mar 8, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Welcome, but whether its safe depends on which thread you dare enter.:have fun::lol-053:




 i'm a very sensitive sole me..easily upset .




regards
aj


----------



## ajs (Mar 8, 2014)

channa said:


> Welcome back....dust down the gloves, *I wear mittens nowadays*
> China




no change there then me old china.... surprised you haven't given me instructions on how to split the atom already:lol-053:


regards
aj:help:


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 8, 2014)

long time no see:have fun: don"t forget the tin hat.


----------



## tiderus (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Andy, 
Can't Belieevve it ??? 
Heard you'd snuffed it!!
A porch that a motorhome damaged, fell on your Head.

Nice to know you're around.
Have you still got that motor bike???
Rgd's Graham.


----------



## ajs (Mar 8, 2014)

tiderus said:


> Hi Andy,
> Can't Belieevve it ???
> Heard you'd snuffed it!!
> A porch that a motorhome damaged, fell on your Head.
> ...




 tiddlesandpuss.... thought you may have been washed put to sea by now....:wave:


yes still have the blackbird but it's been off the road since my new metal knee went in..(2 years ago)
but it's comin out again in may...so when you hear me cummin from 5 miles away... put kettle on...:scooter:

regards
aj


----------



## Dezi (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh my Gawd,    Aj, the old Un & Capt Mainwaring all turning up again on the same day.

We are all doomed, doomed i tell you.

Dezi  :scared:


----------



## barryd (Mar 9, 2014)

Awww ****! I thought you got ten years!  Wasnt it ten years?

Not sure its safe on any of the motorhome forums these days which is not necessarily a bad thing.

I know a forum you would be better suited to.  Just follow my sig.


----------



## maingate (Mar 9, 2014)

barryd said:


> Awww ****! I thought you got ten years!  Wasnt it ten years?
> 
> Not sure its safe on any of the motorhome forums these days which is not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> I know a forum you would be better suited to.  Just follow my sig.



Are you mad Barry? :idea:

He will wreck the place.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 9, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi oldie/newbie and not a reference to your age but as the other welcomes suggest you've been here before so welcome back.
Reading between the lines it all sounds veryyy interestingggg mmmmm.:danger::help:


----------



## barryd (Mar 9, 2014)

maingate said:


> Are you mad Barry? :idea:
> 
> He will wreck the place.



I think its too late for that.  He will fit right in!

:scared:


----------



## ajs (Mar 9, 2014)

.

 spent most of my time over the past 2-3 years taking quilliens of fffotos...
some you can see on my Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...collection_token=100003140477133:2305272732:6


it will also give you an idea of where i've been...
only go there if you like pikkies cus it will take you hours to get through them...
don't blame me if you fall asleep...c::sleep-027:

regards
aj:have fun:


----------



## ajs (Mar 9, 2014)

.


have you finished yet...:lol-049: took you long enough...:lol-061:

regards
aj:sleep-027:


----------

